# كيفية الاستفادة من الغازات الناتجة من معالجة مياة الصرف



## s.sakr (26 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الاجابة علي سؤالي 
هل هناك امكانية للاستفادة من الغازات الناتجة من معالجة مياة الصرف؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## magdy2006 (29 مارس 2013)

هل ليك تصور واضح او تكنولجى موجود اللى ارفع ان نعمل على انشاء هاضوم لانتاج البيوجاز


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

موضوع شيق


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الغازات الناتجة من مياه الصرف عي الهيدروجين والنايتروجين وغازات الكبريت ومن الصعب الاستفادة منها لانها تكون مخلوطة بهواء نافخات الهواء 
لكن يمكن الاستفادة من الحماءة الناتجة من المعالجة في انتاج غاز الميثان المستخدم في الطبخ حيث ان كل كيلو غرام حمأة يولد حوالي متر مكعب غاز


----------

